# What is the best mower for Zoiysa.



## christopherglennreed (Jul 11, 2018)

I have mostly a zoysia matrella lawn. I know that Zoiysa handles itself better around 2" in height. Is it better to cut this with a rotary mower, reel mower or Greens mower?


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Following...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

A greens mower will give you the best appearance provided your lawn is smooth enough to let it, but the grass at a greens mower height of cut (typically less than 1") will require more inputs including mowing, fertilizer, water, and probably plant growth regulation (slows down the growth rate) to help with your sanity. Rotary mowed zoysia can look really nice and provide greater drought tolerance, but from my experience tends to be disappointing later in the year when it gets really thick. Zoysia blades are very tough, so you will need to keep the cutting unit/blades sharp to maintain a quality appearance. I don't have a matrella, but this is my japonica (El Toro) cut at 7/16" with a TruCut.


----------



## christopherglennreed (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks, I will try a rotor for the rest of the season. I will debate a greens mower for later on. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I have Zeon Zoysia, and prefer my reel at 2" over my rotary. Much cleaner cut.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Z. Matrella is best mowed between 1/4 inch and 1.5 inches depending on cultivar, not sure why you think 2 inches is necessary. I have Zorro and am cutting at 1 inch but can easily go down to 1/2 inch if wanted.

My experience is the higher the HOC the more squishy the lawn is....I like a more firm footing. Right now I think 1 inch is the sweet spot. Looks well manicured, stripes like a beast and you don't have to mow quite as frequent as 1/4-1/2 inch



EDIT: didn't even answer the question. My yard looked pretty good after mowing with a rotary, I hated the lines the wheels left though. Using a reel has taken the look of the yard to another level though.


----------



## outlawswine (Jun 23, 2018)

gatormac2112 said:


> Z. Matrella is best mowed between 1/4 inch and 1.5 inches depending on cultivar, not sure why you think 2 inches is necessary. I have Zorro and am cutting at 1 inch but can easily go down to 1/2 inch if wanted.
> 
> My experience is the higher the HOC the more squishy the lawn is....I like a more firm footing. Right now I think 1 inch is the sweet spot. Looks well manicured, stripes like a beast and you don't have to mow quite as frequent as 1/4-1/2 inch
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous. I see you are in Cullman so you must not be very far from me. I'm right off 304.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

outlawswine said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Z. Matrella is best mowed between 1/4 inch and 1.5 inches depending on cultivar, not sure why you think 2 inches is necessary. I have Zorro and am cutting at 1 inch but can easily go down to 1/2 inch if wanted.
> ...


Welcome! Glad to have a fellow Cullmanite among us :thumbup:


----------



## Talental (Jun 29, 2018)

I had Meyer zosyia sod laid back in October '17. Been mowing with a Honda rotary. Just to many lumps and bumps right now for a reel. 
@gatormac2112 I am in the Shoals, where do you get your reel serviced at?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Talental said:


> I had Meyer zosyia sod laid back in October '17. Been mowing with a Honda rotary. Just to many lumps and bumps right now for a reel.
> I am in the Shoals, where do you get your reel serviced at?


I don't get it serviced anywhere yet, this is my first year with a reel. I have a Swardman and was planning on just sending the reel to Lee @Reelrollers for sharpening. Otherwise anything else can just be handled by a local small engine repair shop.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Talental said:


> I had Meyer zosyia sod laid back in October '17. Been mowing with a Honda rotary. Just to many lumps and bumps right now for a reel.
> @gatormac2112 I am in the Shoals, where do you get your reel serviced at?


I find that reel mowers will mow a bumpy or lumpy lawn low without tearing up the lawn and do it better than a rotary mower can. Especially if it is a green or tee mower retired from the golf course. Next best is a front throw reel fitted with the rollers that go across the width of the mower.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I have heard mixed feedback on cutting height of Zoysia. Those that have a rotary mower tend to say cutting Zoysia at 1.5"-2.5" is best. Folks who own reel mowers would swear under 1" is the best for Zoysia.

I personally have Empire Zoysia which is a thick blade almost like St. Augustine grass. I've always kept my Zoysia at 1/2" because I love the clean carpet like cut a reel mower leaves behind. I'm also convinced the lower you cut, the thicker and healthier warm season grasses grow.

But for fun, i'm Going to bump it up to 1" because it's getting hot here in GA and I'll post some updated pics in a few weeks.

Here is my Empire Zoysia at 1/2" with my Swardman 55 reel mower.


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

I use a Timemaster. I've tried cutting low with it, but unless your yard is completely flat, a rotary is a no go. This is my Empire Zoysia from 2 weeks back (cut at 2.75"). I think that it is a darker green at a little higher height... IMO

I know people say it's bad to cut it as high as I do, but I have never had an issue with any fungus problems


----------

